

Ask HN: Help me scam a CL scammer - slowpoison

I have a Craigslist scammer trying to buy a phone off of me. I'm wondering if someone has experience with that kind of thing and wants to have some fun.<p>Send me an email and we can talk. I will be posting updates here later.<p>v the_at_symbol slowpoison the_dot enn eee tee
======
canatan01
Except having some fun, please email his email address to the dozens of email
address list CL scam websites so his email comes up when someone Googles him.
This way you can prevent someone else from being scammed.

~~~
slowpoison
Sure, will do that.

